# Long Way Down - A Sci-Fi/Fantasy/Horror Hybrid Adventure for 5E



## sethlinson (Jan 3, 2020)

_This module was released on January 1, 2020 on DriveThruRPG and has been a front page hot seller!_​
As a remote village dons the trappings of its annual harvest festival, they are haunted by a brooding terror lurking beneath their feet.

_Long Way Down _is a spooky dungeon delve for a *level 8 party* from the world of *Blades & Blasters*. Master your emotions, discover the horrific secrets of the otherworldly Ghol 'ichaeus, and save the residents of Cullsfield before time runs out! Play it as a one-shot, as an adventure connected mini-campaign, or incorporate it into an existing story!

This adventure draws on material from the core _B&B_ Rulebook, but the book is *NOT REQUIRED* for play; all relevant_ B&B_ material, including alien monsters, weapons, and technology, can be found within this adventure's pages.

*What's Included?*
With your purchase you'll get a full color and a printer-friendly version of the adventure PDF. Within its pages you'll find:

25 pages of adventure
14 pages of appendices which include stat blocks for all aliens, monsters, and NPCs; rules for alien weapons and technologies; and all relevant spells
In addition to the adventure document, you'll receive:

Map printouts
Standee figure printout
Prop book printout
*Buy it now for 25% off!*
The module will be on sale for $2.99, down from $3.99 until January 7th.


----------

